# Roku 2 XS



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just wanted to share my excitement over a new gadget that has recently been installed in my home.

First off don't even try the Roku 2 if you don't have true broad band Internet cable/fiber etc. in your home.

I have been a long term subscriber to other HD (1080i) providers but was extremely surprised at the 1080p picture quality provided on the Roku 2 box.

Was dazzled last night with the HD offerings of the Youtube 1080p channel and other providers like PBS,NASA,Netflix,Hulu+ etc.

If you want to expand your HD offerings this little box is a good choice.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

+1......Good things really do come in small packages.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. The ROKU is definitely a nice box. I also use an Apple TV and PS3 and the ROKU is the most versitile of the three.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The Roku's a very solid choice.

My AppleTV2 (black) with aTV Flash Black has been amazing.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> The Roku's a very solid choice.
> 
> My AppleTV2 (black) with aTV Flash Black has been amazing.


While my SmartTV does all the streaming I need, I'd get the AppleTV2 in a heartbeat- IF it had an auto-sensing HDMI (sometimes called CEC, or branded by manufacturers and called Samsung AnyNet). I want the AppleTV2 to occasionally airplay mirror whats on my iPad2 screen. I'd use it sporadically while browsing or playing a game. While I know it can do that, I understand that I'd have to fiddle with my TV's inputs (and sound sources on my audio) or set it as a macro on my universal remote. When I was done with it, I'd have to manually set the inputs back. If someone could offer me a solution to have my TV sense the need to change inputs, I'd get one. Even better- if Roku let me airplay mirror from my iPad!


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I am in love with these little devices and have three of them. However I think a lot of people buy them thinking they can get cable and satellite type content for free. That is not the case. Other than streaming movies on Netflix and and Amazon (neither free), most channels are basically the type of video podcasts you normally find on the internet. The paid Hulu Plus service is the only way you can even get any network programming. Foreign content is great for ex-pats though. Here is a link to a Roku channel list: http://www.roku-channels.com/. I don't know how that would compare to AppleTV.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

One more update on the Roku player, Now I have it doing all sorts of tricks.

I have it working with a Hava streamer "slingbox type unit" and a DirecTV Sir ts360 that provides OTA live TV and video/audio in/out processing for the Roku device as well as up to date guide information and DirecTV content if purchased.

Also have the Roku connected to two different servers, The PLEX server that pulls flash video and other Internet content to the Roku as well as a Roksbox server that serves up all my local content with digital OTA channels/recordings via TV capture card,drop folders with Hand Brake video converter.

I can run the Roku remotely over the Internet with a PC or Iphone and have control over all function including the games contained on the DirecTV receiver box.

It's hard to wrap your head around all the options available with this type setup, Roku content,Internet content,OTA content,DirecTV content,personnel content "Pics,Music,Video",up to date guide info, DVR/PVR commands,Games (Roku-DirecTV unit) all streamed and controlled via the Internet. 

Also have this same mega feed available to multiple TVs throughout the house with remote control via a video rabbit system.

This was just a test to see if it could be done and the best part is it works great.

There is about a three second delay between sending the remote control commands and seeing the results over the Internet but if you are good you can enter several commands in rapid fire and see if you did it correctly in three to four seconds.

Amazing stuff in a tiny box !!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

photostudent said:


> I am in love with these little devices and have three of them. However I think a lot of people buy them thinking they can get cable and satellite type content for free. That is not the case. Other than streaming movies on Netflix and and Amazon (neither free), most channels are basically the type of video podcasts you normally find on the internet. The paid Hulu Plus service is the only way you can even get any network programming. Foreign content is great for ex-pats though. Here is a link to a Roku channel list: http://www.roku-channels.com/. I don't know how that would compare to AppleTV.


True certainly not satellite programming, but there is alot more than podcasts. There are many live news streaming channels such as Fox News, BBC, Al Jezeera, EuroNews, France24 and many more all in English, and many other languages. 
Amazon is actually free if you are a premier member. Because of the outstanding benefits of being premier member I was one before Amazon really had streaming movies etc... So for many of us it is free in that sense.
There are also several free streaming movie channels, usually older movies but alot to choose from. Also HSN, NASA and a few other channels are available live streaming.

In addition, if you know how to do it, you can get the four major networks and CW free, though in SD.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Has anyone compared the PQ of a Roku or Apple TV and a PC with an HDMI-out port?


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Something I'm proud of and wish to share the information.

On Aug 14th 2012, my game Double Draw Solo-Poker was released in the ROKU channel store.










Double Draw Solo Poker Ver# 1.0.1 is a unique and highly addictive combination of Solitaire and Video Poker, no matter if you are a novice or expert at poker this game offers the most fun you can have with a 52 card deck but be warned this game is no push over the 10 random face down diagonal cards and two remaining cards at the end of the game can lay ruin to your best laid plans, endless fun thats appropriate for all ages.

Features include:

* Rich HD graphics and support for low resolution SD game play as well
* Hall of Fame top 10 score board and deluxe game history recall feature
* Automatic black out screen saver and resume game features help protect your plasma display
* Automatic game play, you can play your first game by simply pressing the OK button repeatedly

Don't expect a very hi score playing the game this way, any score above 4,000 is considered a Great Game !

7,600 is the current high score.

You can add this game via the channel store, or directly via this link: https://owner.roku.com/add/ddpoker

The introductory price for the game is $1.99


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats, Matt. I don't play games, myself, but I'm sure a bunch do. I'll look for it on Roku. 

Best of luck.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I recently bought a couple of Roku boxes to use in place of the Logitech Revues I had hooked up to my TVs. 

The Revue works fine for playing Netflix videos. But, the Amazon "app" just displays Amazon's web site in a browser. It makes it difficult to navigate and the videos often stutter and lock up. And, when I tried to play videos from EpixHD, a message was displayed saying that a new version of Flash is required. Yeah, I'm sure Logitech and Adobe are working on that ......

Anyway, the Roku apps for Amazon and Epix are similar to the Netflix app and ... they work! Plus, I discovered some cool sources for movies and TV shows such as Crackle.

I definitely like the Roku products.

-- Roger


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I remember reading this thread a while back and just had to come back and add my recent experience with a new Roku 2 XD. 

This little box is amazing! I just started a free month Netflix trial and have also watched a few new TV show episodes free on Amazon Instant and the HD quality is surprisingly great. It actually looks better than the same HD episodes I’ve recorded on Directv.

I’m reading up more on it now and all the things it can do. I’m hoping to get Plex Media Server running ASAP so I can stream photos & videos from my computer. Love this new toy so far and wish I’d added it to my home theater sooner.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Be sure to sign up for their beta programs and "private" channels.

I actually sold mine, but I'm glad you guys like yours!


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are some of my top reasons for never getting rid of my Roku 2 XS.

1. Netflix
2. PLEX
3. Vudu
4. Nowhere TV
5. 1080p YouTube
6. Bloomberg
7. Fox News
8. CNN
9. NOAA weather
10. Pandora
11. Justin TV
12. iTunes Podcasts
13. Crackle
14. Weather Underground (Best Radar)
15. Play on ROKU remote app for Apple devices
16. What's On? (TV listings and Movie Listings)


----------

